# Facial piercings + foundation?



## OfficerJenny (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been contemplating getting a facial piercing for a while, and I think I'm going to be getting one soon. I was wondering how you guys apply foundation with a facial piercing? Do you work around it? or do you just cover the piercing in foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel like it would get in the way a lot ;-;


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 1, 2009)

I work around mine but i have had them for years. I would avoid foundation while they're healing though, that may cause infection.


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

where would you get the facial piercing? I work around it, or I just do my foundation like normal and clean the piercing with a q tip.


----------



## Little Addict (Mar 1, 2009)

I normally clean around my piercing after foundation ...
though I normally don't wear any foundation at all...
so idk


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_where would you get the facial piercing? I work around it, or I just do my foundation like normal and clean the piercing with a q tip._

 
Umm I'm considering Bridge, Nostril, or labret.

D:


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have my nostril pierced, and using the q-tip would probably be best because man that foundation really coats the stud and is hard to avoid.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 1, 2009)

I usually work around mine especially the fresh ones and the studs. But for the piercings I've had for a long time, like my snake bites, they've been through all kinds of hell so a little foundation and lip gloss doesn't do it any harm haha

*whisper*: go for the labret


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Umm I'm considering Bridge, Nostril, or labret.

D:_

 

sexy...!! do the labret!


----------



## widdershins (Mar 1, 2009)

I had a labret for awhile and I didn't have problems with foundation...lipstick on the other hand was really frustrating...I usually just had a stud if that helps!


----------



## loveisdisco (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a monroe and I use Studio Fix powder foundation. I just put it over it with the brush...really I just pretend it isn't there and then when I am done swipe over it with a qtip or something so the gem in it doesn't get all gunky with makeup.

That being said, I have had it for almost 5 years and it is completely healed. With fresh piercings keep face wash, moisturizer and everything that isn't water out of it! Irritated facial piercings are awful. My monroe disappeared into my mouth shortly after I got it and it was excruciatingly painful. (it was because when I got the post shortened it swelled again afterwards - not because it was dirty or anything)


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 2, 2009)

I have my nose pierced, and my tongue which totally gets in the way of makeup application! I love colorful tongues! - lol I'm totally kidding.

I didnt get makeup any where near my piercing while it was healing. 

But now that its healed, when it comes to foundation, I just apply it like theres no piercing there, then I take a a wet qtip and clean off the jewel to make sure its bright and there is no makeups on it


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 2, 2009)

When I had my monroe I just worked around it!! Just remember to blend, blend, blend around the piercing. Otherwise you'll have an obvious area with no foundation.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Of course I'm not gonna be slathering my freshly pierced skin with foundation and powder 

I'm definitely leaning towards Labret. I really want to get a Vertical Labret but there's less diversity among the jewelry, and Lips would be a pain to makeup.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 2, 2009)

^^

Labret piercings are scary... make sure it wont mess with your gums or enamel.. My friend had* a labret for yearss and yearss, and the constant rubbing ran his gums raw and exposed the roots.. he lost a couple of his bottom teeth... but  hes stupid for letting it get that far in the first place xP


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm scared of. But I loveeeeee how they look ;-;


----------



## shootout (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I'd go with what everyone else saying, q-tips work best.
But I totally vote for bridge!


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Thanks everyone! Of course I'm not gonna be slathering my freshly pierced skin with foundation and powder 

I'm definitely leaning towards Labret. I really want to get a Vertical Labret but there's less diversity among the jewelry, and Lips would be a pain to makeup._

 
I used to have double vertical labret... OMG did that HURT! I've never come that close to passing out in my entire life! haha. and then I had to drink everything with a straw for a while lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 2, 2009)

My boyfriend has a vertical labret, he lovveeess it. But he doesn't apply makeup so he can't comment on that part  

They are attractive piercings though!


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

Avoid using foundation around a fresh piercing, then when it has healed either 
a.) use a small concealer brush to paint around it or 
b.) apply foundation as normal and give the piercing a quick wipe clean with a tissue afterwards.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 2, 2009)

I put my foundation on like a normal and the clean off the my piercings.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Mar 3, 2009)

i have a septum and i used to just take it out, but it's frustrating and i lose balls that way, so now i just wipe it off. i would definetly say nostril. i'd think jewelry with stones or whatever in it would be much harder to clean off the makeup with than studs. but idk. gah, sorry. that probably wasn't much of a help. >___<


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 4, 2009)

maybe it's a bad habit... but i don't even clean my piercing (nostril) after i put on foundation! i know, such a bad habit... but i clean it three times a day and i've never had infections or anything. i clean it:

(1) after i wash my face in the morning
(2) after i get out of the shower in the afternoon (i work at night so i shower in the afternoon! haha)
(3) before bed


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 12, 2009)

This is probably a given, but I'm going to ask anyways.
With my freshly pierced lip, would wearing lipstick be a total nono? I miss wearing lips T_T


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah its a no no, I did it and my lip got swollen bad, because the product got in to the piercing and also I ate spicy food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually just took my lip ring out yesterday. The way it was done it was like almost on my lip! and when I did colored lips it makes em look crooked so I just took it out


----------



## nebbish (Mar 25, 2009)

I have my lip pierced.
I've had it for a couple years now, but I usually just take the sucker out while I do my makeup & put it back in afterward.
If you do a labret piercing, I'd suggest wearing a stud [when it heals!!] if you want to wear lipstick


----------

